

Review my iPhone app: eyes-free dialing with SketchDial - thdd

Hi HN, I wrote an iPhone app that would let me dial a phone number without looking down at the screen.  The original intent was for making it safer to dial a phone number while driving, but the trend seems to be towards outlawing any cell phone use at all while driving.  Can you think of any other situations in which it may be useful?
======
chaostheory
I've already seen an app that does this, but it's probably better to have the
app dial an existing number in the the address book using some unique gesture
instead of actually having to dial the whole thing

it's called Gesture Dial

~~~
thdd
Good idea - I may add this in the next version. In the current version, if the
number you've started to dial matches a number stored in your address book,
the full number will pop up which you can tap to select.

~~~
chaostheory
nice i'llcheck it out

------
thdd
link: www.sketchdial.com

------
mediarosh
You need better design for the website and the app itself. I am a freelance
designer, I can help you out. Email me at mediarosh@gmail.com

